# Einfluss des Einfrierens auf Grätenauflösung



## Naturliebhaber (16. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

 wenn ich frische Karpfenfilets zubereite und die Gräten alle 2mm durchschneide, spüre ich die kleinen Grätenteile beim Essen immer noch.
 Ich bilde mir ein, dass dies nicht mehr der Fall ist, wenn die Filets zuvor einige Tage/Wochen eingefroren waren.

 Ist das Einbildung von mir oder gibt es dafür eine Erklärung?


----------



## aal60 (16. März 2014)

*AW: Einfluss des Einfrierens auf Grätenauflösung*

Es könnte sein, dass sich die Struktur die des Fleisches ändert.
Die Gräten sitzen nicht mehr so fest im Fleisch und legen sich.
Bei Forellenfilets ziehe ich die Gräten auch nach dem Auftauen. Das geht viel einfacher.

GrußUwe


----------



## antonio (16. März 2014)

*AW: Einfluss des Einfrierens auf Grätenauflösung*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wenn ich frische Karpfenfilets zubereite und die Gräten alle 2mm durchschneide, spüre ich die kleinen Grätenteile beim Essen immer noch.
> Ich bilde mir ein, dass dies nicht mehr der Fall ist, wenn die Filets zuvor einige Tage/Wochen eingefroren waren.
> ...



auch gräten haben einen gewissen wasseranteil.
durch das einfrieren werden hier auch gewiss strukturen zerstört.
dies könnte die ursache sein.

antonio


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. März 2014)

*AW: Einfluss des Einfrierens auf Grätenauflösung*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wenn ich frische Karpfenfilets zubereite und die Gräten alle 2mm durchschneide, spüre ich die kleinen Grätenteile beim Essen immer noch.
> Ich bilde mir ein, dass dies nicht mehr der Fall ist, wenn die Filets zuvor einige Tage/Wochen eingefroren waren.
> ...


 


Wenn man einen solchen Hackepeter einfriert, ist das Ganze dann nach dem Auftauen nicht trocken?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. März 2014)

*AW: Einfluss des Einfrierens auf Grätenauflösung*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Wenn man einen solchen Hackepeter einfriert, ist das Ganze dann nach dem Auftauen nicht trocken?



Also ich wohne ja in einer typischen Karpfengegend (Aischgrund). Hier friert jeder Karpfen ein und geschmacklich sind die nach dem Auftauen einwandfrei.

 Was meinst du mit Hackepeter? Das Karpfenfilet? Ich bin großer Fan davon. Man muss nur wissen, wie man es zubereitet.

 Meine Kids schwören auf Karpfenchips: 2mm-Stücke durchschneiden, in einer Mehl/Salz-Mischung wenden und kurz in siedend heißes Öl. Genial!
 Bekommt man hier sogar auf ländlichen Weihnachtsmärkten. Damit verdienen sich die Fischereivereine ein paar Euro und die Leckereien sind ruck-zuck ausverkauft.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. März 2014)

*AW: Einfluss des Einfrierens auf Grätenauflösung*



antonio schrieb:


> auch gräten haben einen gewissen wasseranteil.
> durch das einfrieren werden hier auch gewiss strukturen zerstört.
> dies könnte die ursache sein.
> 
> antonio



Klingt plausibel.


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. März 2014)

*AW: Einfluss des Einfrierens auf Grätenauflösung*

Was meinst du mit Hackepeter? Das Karpfenfilet? Ich bin großer Fan davon. Man muss nur wissen, wie man es zubereitet.


Ich meine die eingeschnittenen Filets. Durch die vielen Schnitte darin könnte zumindest m.M.n. ein größerer Flüssigkeitsverlust eintreten.#c
Den Fisch in Ganzen einzufrieren halte ich für bedenkenlos.


----------



## Heilbutt (16. März 2014)

*AW: Einfluss des Einfrierens auf Grätenauflösung*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wenn ich frische Karpfenfilets zubereite und die Gräten alle 2mm durchschneide, spüre ich die kleinen Grätenteile beim Essen immer noch.
> Ich bilde mir ein, dass dies nicht mehr der Fall ist, wenn die Filets zuvor einige Tage/Wochen eingefroren waren.
> ...



Hallo, das Problem mit den Grätenstücken kenn ich.
Allerdings dachte ich das es dieses beim zerstückeln auf nur 2 mm nicht gibt?!?!
Ich habe mir extra mal so einen (in der Gegend wo du lebst kennst du den bestimmt) "Grätenschneider" aus Edelstahl nachgebaut.

Die Abstände zwischen den Schneidrädern betragen ca. 3 mm.
Bisher dachte ich immer dieser Abstand sei vielleicht zu groß.
Ich schiebe die Filets oft mehrmals, um je 45° versetzt, da durch, und spüre beim essen trotzdem oft noch die Grätenstücke.

In der Gastronomie, wo diese Grätenschneider sehr häufig verwendet wird, sind die Filets aber doch sehr wahrscheinlich zumeist frisch?!?!?!

Nächste Theorie:
Hat möglicherweise die (viel höhere?!?) Temperatur einer professionellen Fritteuse eine bessere Wirkung auf die Grätenstücke als die heimische Butterschmalzpfanne?!?!?

Auch ich hätte sehr großes Interesse an der Lösung dieses Problems!|supergri

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. März 2014)

*AW: Einfluss des Einfrierens auf Grätenauflösung*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit Hackepeter? Das Karpfenfilet? Ich bin großer Fan davon. Man muss nur wissen, wie man es zubereitet.
> 
> 
> Ich meine die eingeschnittenen Filets. Durch die vielen Schnitte darin könnte zumindest m.M.n. ein größerer Flüssigkeitsverlust eintreten.#c
> Den Fisch in Ganzen einzufrieren halte ich für bedenkenlos.



Ich schneide die Filets erst nach dem Auftauen ein.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. März 2014)

*AW: Einfluss des Einfrierens auf Grätenauflösung*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> Hallo, das Problem mit den Grätenstücken kenn ich.
> Allerdings dachte ich das es dieses beim zerstückeln auf nur 2 mm nicht gibt?!?!
> Ich habe mir extra mal so einen (in der Gegend wo du lebst kennst du den bestimmt) "Grätenschneider" aus Edelstahl nachgebaut.
> 
> ...



Den Grätenschneider kenne ich. Das funktioniert gut, allerdings bekommt man das genau so gut mit einem scharfen Filetiermesser hin. Der Grätenschneider ist halt nur schneller.

Wenn ich die Filets frittiere, sind die Gräten weg. Die schrumpeln komplett ein, wenn das Öl richtig heiß ist.

Ich räuchere die Filets aber gern. Und genau in diesem Fall habe ich bei frischem Fisch das Grätenproblem.


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. März 2014)

*AW: Einfluss des Einfrierens auf Grätenauflösung*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich schneide die Filets erst nach dem Auftauen ein.


 

OK, kam für mich vorher nicht rüber. :m


----------



## 42er barsch (16. März 2014)

*AW: Einfluss des Einfrierens auf Grätenauflösung*

hi

ich lese aus deinen postings heraus das du geschröpfte ( alle 2-3mm einschneiden ) filets

fritierst UND räucherst.

sollte das wirklich der fall sein besteht dein problem darin das deine filets beim räuchern kein heisses fett abbekommen.

schröpfen funktioniert nur im zusammenspiel mit heissem fett.

durch die hohe temperatur werden die gräten, wo sie mit dem fett in berührung kommen "ausgemergelt".

wenn du alle 2mm einen schnitt machst und bedenkst das von beiden seiten heisses fett in die schnitte eindringt muss von jeder seite aus nur 1mm ausgemwrgelt werden um die gräten beim essen nicht mehr zu spüren.

ich behandele rotaugen von 30-35cm auf die gleiche art und hatte noch nie das problem jemals eine der zwischenmuskelgräten zu spüren und ich schneide nur alle 4-5mm ein.

beim räuchern macht schröpfen demnach keinen sinn.


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. März 2014)

*AW: Einfluss des Einfrierens auf Grätenauflösung*

Schröpfen ???? #c

Kenne ich absolut anders.


----------



## 42er barsch (16. März 2014)

*AW: Einfluss des Einfrierens auf Grätenauflösung*

@j.breithardt

https://www.google.de/search?biw=12....6.6.0....0...1c.1.37.img..5.1.73.6Pw1LaTmCnY


----------

